# Bull Red Fish Fly Fishing



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice clip. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tailspotter74 (Nov 19, 2020)

outstanding footage and love the Tim Maia...Y'all got it dialed in.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Love the guy at 0:58 struggling and shaking trying to hold up the fish. That's always a great feeling.


----------



## Steve_e_B (Sep 13, 2020)

Nice clip man!!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Right on !


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

excellent!


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

ElLobo said:


> View attachment 194661


Great clip! Excellent way for us to spend a few minutes living vicariously through your fishing while we’re frozen in up north!👍


----------



## mtgreenheads (May 20, 2014)

Great stuff, thanks for sharing! Glad I scratched that itch this month as well.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Low water crawlers showing cleavage are my favorite nice shots.


----------



## Eric-C (Aug 1, 2020)

That’s awesome, videos like that are killing me.


----------



## Ziggy (Dec 18, 2015)

Wow


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

Bravo....that was a really cool video.


----------



## Geno28 (Oct 6, 2020)

This is sweet! Thanks for sharing


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Yea I like seeing Bull reds but how about show the bite or casting to one. There where plenty opportunities


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

The Fin said:


> Great clip! Excellent way for us to spend a few minutes living vicariously through your fishing while we’re frozen in up north!👍


Yep, EXCELLENT video. 👍

l’m sitting here watching it snow, 26 deg outside and chomping at the bit because I‘m headed for the marsh two weeks from today.🤙


----------

